# Road and Track GTO vs Charger SRT article



## dmercado_gto (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.roadandtrack.com/article.asp?section_id=31&article_id=2905&page_number=1

Considering the price, GTO gets the nod!


----------



## Steve A (Oct 28, 2005)

Evidently a slow GTO - most of the other tests had better times.


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

Still slammin' the cavalier looks, tho..........


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

aint nothing wrong with the cavalier!!!!!


----------

